
Developers Ar Becoming Lazy - misir
https://themisir.com/developers-are-becoming-lazy/
======
raxxorrax
> In another case, I saw an NPM package that detects if the number is odd or
> even. Writing n%2 == 0 is that hard thing?

Repository in question:

'use strict';

var isOdd = require('is-odd');

module.exports = function isEven(i) { return !isOdd(i); };

------
misir
Are _

